# stealing donkey's deer one at a time........



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

this is just a start sir donkey----

im headed back out shortly to shoot his momma too 


its bad enough that i already stole all your fish this year.......now this?

"we will bury you......again"


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice Buck ! ! ! !


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> this is just a start sir donkey----
> 
> im headed back out shortly to shoot his momma too
> 
> ...


Nice Buck you have there George.Even though you think that you have won you are finished.You have shot your one buck for the season and are done.You have nothing to look forward to in your future but Does.I on the other hand still have my whole life before me.The whole world is my Oyster.You are now the man without a dream.Someday I will tell you the story of the Young Bull and the Old Bull.Again I commend you on a very nice Buck.I would be proud to shoot one like that.I still have a Dream.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I hope you got a slow cooker, that thing looks old and stringy (I don't mean donkey either or do I ) nice deer jr.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice buck, Donkeys right though, you got your buck, your in for a long boring season now and what happens if you see a giant now


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

bulafisherman said:


> Nice buck, Donkeys right though, you got your buck, your in for a long boring season now and what happens if you see a giant now


Call me and I'll be there ASAP!!! LOL


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Having only ever killed one buck in my life (6pointer) I look forward to killing deer. Doe get as excited as a big buck does. Very nice Buck! If you see a giant hopefully he will be that much bigger next year.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

donkey here are a few more pictures for you tonight.

You missed the excitement..... 

do you like my treestand? i call it the taj mahal 

my buck season may be over----but now i re-gain my composure and i head to water in search of a walleye to make me happy now


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

George;It never ceases to amaze me how bald headed people are able to shoot deer.Unlike you I still use a real tree stand but occasionally use a ladder stand when I am feeling old.Does your tree blind have a bed to lie down in.I hope that you do not grow up soft like so many of the wimps that I see walking around in the woods.Save me a few pieces of Deer jerky after you get that deer processed.Will you be having the head mounted?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

it will not be getting mounted........ 

there is some verrrry verrry tender meat in the head that i am not willing to lose, i am a meat hunter as you know and i will not leave scraps


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

i am glad that george got this deer thing over with now nite bite walleye can be the focus come on hawgs


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice deer, I def. would have shot it.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Gju42486 said:


> it will not be getting mounted........
> 
> there is some verrrry verrry tender meat in the head that i am not willing to lose, i am a meat hunter as you know and i will not leave scraps



George you can scrape out the brains to eat and still get the head mounted.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

You guys are hilarious, always good pictures! Nice buck


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

George, thats a very nice picture of a sleeping buck. Did you wake him up before you shot him or did you shoot him while he lay there asleep? You know, make him get up and run or something.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Good buck George. You could still european mount the skull and antlers. I like them as well as fur mounts.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

PapawSmith said:


> George, thats a very nice picture of a sleeping buck. Did you wake him up before you shot him or did you shoot him while he lay there asleep? You know, make him get up and run or something.


he was in a PERMANENT sleep there


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice one George....Congrats


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice job George!!

Did you get it with a 1 oz. Rednek Inline about 60 Back??? LOL


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Rednek said:


> Nice job George!!
> 
> Did you get it with a 1 oz. Rednek Inline about 60 Back??? LOL


VERRRRRY CLOSE.

Hoyt ultratec 28 inch draw.....65 lbs


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

You didn't use your Martin? You Laura Francese on your boat and then shot a Hoyt. Shame shame. Nice buck tho.


----------



## will227 (May 31, 2007)

nice deer George


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

very nice i would at least do a euro mount ( i actually like them more)


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Gju42486 said:


> donkey here are a few more pictures for you tonight.
> 
> You missed the excitement.....
> 
> ...


Good looking deer George. Nice tree stand... I know where you spent all that money I gave you for the drift socks, lol. You have your port-a-john up there don't you.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

great buck..any story behind the hunt.
Lindyrigger


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

George is hunter too??? Wondered what happened to the fishing reports. Thought he fell in love Anyhow, congrats on a nice buck. I'll be looking for mine in about three weeks.

Your upgrading your boat to what?


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Way to go George, nice deer. Donkey can get his game on now that you have culled the smaller one.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Snook said:


> George is hunter too??? Wondered what happened to the fishing reports. Thought he fell in love Anyhow, congrats on a nice buck. I'll be looking for mine in about three weeks.
> 
> Your upgrading your boat to what?


nooooo, no love here--trust me.

nothing really to report, just been making my grandfather happy with perch i guess. The walleye pics are coming, just give me another week or so.

as far as the boat, its a secret for now--- if it does go down, it will be a good thing 

had my boat listed for a day and a half now and got a TONN of interest so far. 18 emails, and 4 people coming monday to look at it.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

George, what's the name of the new boat gonna be?


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Snook said:


> George, what's the name of the new boat gonna be?


im letting OGF name it----screw it, why not


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> im letting OGF name it----screw it, why not


You're gonna name your new boat "Screw It"? heheheh 

Are you FIGMO yet? On second thought, maybe FIGMO would be a good name.


----------

